

IPv6 Performance Bonus [video] - willfarrell
https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/11-feb-2014.webcast.howard.ipv6-performance-bonus.mp4

======
nextweek2
So the answer that IPv6 should be faster came at 42 mins into the video.
Anybody that has read about the design of the protocol should know that the
lack of IP options (replaced with extensions)1 and inability to fragment
packets is going to mean it will spend less time on routers.

I hope all network engineers are against NAT, its a workaround to an old issue
and just adds a layer of processing to the transmission process.

What really surprised me was the panel presenting evidence but no real
answers.

